# Slingshot #122 & 2017 Organizer



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 12, 2016)

There's still time to write an article or ask your friends and family to write an article, zine review, book review, or send a photo/draw a picture before the deadline next Saturday, Sept. 17 at 3 pm.

All of the articles turned in so far are printed out and in the binder at long haul and are available for reading. (*except the zine reviews since we're expecting more - Please write us a zine review before Sept. 17!)

next weekend there will be editing meetings Saturday and Sunday:

Saturday 3-6 pm (Sept. 17)
Sunday 1 (or 3?) - 5 pm (Sept 18)

around 5 pm on Sunday we'll figure out which articles need revisions and pick people to contact authors.

Bonus: the 2017 organizer will be back from the printer in about 2 weeks. If you can help unload the truck, email back and we'll let you know when the truck will be arriving. [email protected]

If you know of any bookstores, infoshops, FNB chapters, etc. that want to distribute the organizer, let us know and we can send them ordering info or sample copies.

Slingshot is always looking for your involvement to make the project better. Please let us know if you have article ideas, artwork, calendar items, spots to add to the radical contact list, suggestions for distribution, thoughts about what we should be doing next . . .

Surprising as it may seem, you can "follow" us on twitter for deadline and distro info, and maybe other updates: @slingshotnews

We still have copies of our first book: People's Park Still Blooming available. It is a 200 page full color coffee table book about the past, present and future of Berkeley's People's Park and the struggle to liberate corporate land for human uses. Free to libraries, infoshops and coops or by sliding scale donation: $8 - $15. And still for sale at 40% off - only $14.95 (was $24.95)! Check http://slingshot.tao.ca/ for ordering information.


----------

